# Drop Checker and solution



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got a dropchecker off Ebay and it came with a small dropper bottle of solution called CO2 test.

Not sure how much solution I need to mix with how much water. It mentions 5 drops but doesn't say how much water to add it to.

The solution is from UP_AQUA

Anyone know. Picture might help.

http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac188/jkcichlid/dropchecker.jpg 
EDIT: Dont know why the pic shows upside down?!?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a 4dKH solution.  4 degrees of carbonate hardness. You don't add any water.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool thanks so i will just add it straight.

What is the glass tube with the red insert for?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure, but it looks like a one way check valve to me? Did it come with the drop checker?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh~ That solution is just the PH Solution! You still need the 4dKH solution~ I made a thread somewhere in the planted section how u can make the 4dKH, stressed right now, dun wanna look it up~

And yes... +1 for Gary, definitely looks like an odd looking check valve~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Ahhh~ That solution is just the PH Solution! You still need the 4dKH solution~ I made a thread somewhere in the planted section how u can make the 4dKH, stressed right now, dun wanna look it up~
> 
> And yes... +1 for Gary, definitely looks like an odd looking check valve~


No, Jackson, that's the pH solution with 4dKH already. It's ready to go. I have a bottle of the same solution.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

The solution is kinda orangy brown out of the bottle. Is that normal? Haven't had a chance to check back on the color but will do that this pm and let you know if it id working.

I thought the odd looking thing was a checkvalve but I wasn't sure (and yes, it did come with the drop checker). Don't need it then as I already have one.
Thanks for the info, Guys


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That doesn't sound right. Out of the bottle it should be blue green.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats what I thought. Might have to try making the 4 dKH solution, unless someone has a small amount to spare. 

Would be an interesting to see if I could get the mix just right. Eternity 302 I will have to check out your earlier post

Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's pretty simple to do, but you do have to be fairly accurate. The best is if you have a very accurate gram scale.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i couldn't find eternity's post, was it from before the forum crashed?

someone told me (i believe it was jian604) to use nestea bottled water as its already 3 dkh right out of the bottle... anybody have more information on this method?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a recipe: KH Standard / How to

I just buy it. Not worth the trouble for me. Here's a place to buy some, but I'm sure you can gt it from ebay. If you do a GB, you should be able to save on the shipping and help everyone out. I didn't think of it when I got mine, or I would have done it. Drop Checker Solutions - SuMo CO2 Regulators for Planted and Reef Aquariums


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

If I remember correctly, someone mentioned Aquariums West (downtown) sold the solution... but that was quite awhile ago, and I might also be remembering the wrong info.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's true. I recall that. But not sure if they still do.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Really Gary?
Cuz i had the same looking solution sent to me from AquariumHK on ebay, and i just find that it's just a ph solution, i still had to make my own 4dKH water!

Btw, if i recall, it's after the crash, and 1/64tsp of baking soda in nestle bottle waterR!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine from Frank. But the bottle looks the same. I haven't used it yet, as I have some leftover from my original drop checked I bought from plantedtank.net


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're right Jackson: Ready made drop checkers vs 4dkh solutions - - Aquarium Plants

So 4dKh does have to be added to it. I wonder if I can get my wife to make me some.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) 1/64 tsp baking soda with nestle water!

I can drop one bottle off to you if you want! I still need to come visit you anyways! =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No need. Spoons are very inaccurate. My wife is a chemist remember? She just told me she can make a huge batch.  Super accurate scales. Add distilled water and voila, 2 liters of the stuff.  Good for 10 years. I'll post up an ad for cheap/free 4 dKH once I get that done.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

lol!!!! that's definitely awesome! But you enver told me she's a chemist!
Wow... im sure tonza people's gonna jump on that now~


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I still have 3L of 40 dKH water, and 750 mL of 4 dKH water if anyone is looking for some.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I appreciate the offer Kitsune but your a little out of the way from me

Anyone going to the VAHC meeting that I could buy a little 4 dKH solution off of?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

If no one is~ It's very easy to just grab a 1/64 tsp and dump baking soda in a nestle brand bottle water and shake~ There you go.. 4dkh


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> I still have 3L of 40 dKH water, and 750 mL of 4 dKH water if anyone is looking for some.


Kitsune:

I would not mine taking it. PMed you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> If no one is~ It's very easy to just grab a 1/64 tsp and dump baking soda in a nestle brand bottle water and shake~ There you go.. 4dkh


It's much more accurate to weigh material in that small amount. 1/64 of a tsp is a very small amount. The more accurate the starting solution is, the more accurate your CO2 measurement is, so for people with high light, high bubble rates, that accuracy makes a difference. For lower light tanks it probably doesn't matter as much.


----------

